# Advice



## loquitocache (Nov 8, 2012)

So Im new to smoking weed and this friend of mine told me about a supposedly 50 indica 50 sativa strain called "Green Cheese", so I was wondering if this is good quality and safe to use. He told me its smells really cheesy and I was afraid it was sprayed with unatural shit to make it strong, Ive no idea about weed.

However he said he has white widow and OG kush but he recommends me to use medium grade stuff to start off with, and it smelt really strong too compared with other dryer buds I have smoked before.

Regards,

Loquito

Heres a pic of it btw,

http://www.google.com.pe/imgres?q=green+cheese+weed&um=1&hl=es&rlz=1C1TSNS_enPE477PE477&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbnid=It7QTmDXF5OE1M:&imgrefurl=http://reviews.nuggetry.com/buds/blue-cheese-kushmanjockin&docid=tPPCxI-RY4SbIM&imgurl=http://reviews-new.nuggetry.netdna-cdn.com/post-pics/live-writer-pics/june-2009/BlueCheeseKushManJockin_A66/91009kushmanjockinbluecheese007.jpg&w=644&h=484&ei=TaacULGiB5Tc8wTjw4HACA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=477&vpy=300&dur=370&hovh=195&hovw=259&tx=142&ty=87&sig=116654561436103777271&page=1&tbnh=132&tbnw=185&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:90


----------



## ROFLhacks (Nov 9, 2012)

smoke it all! ALL OF IT!!!


----------



## willowpinnerblunt (Nov 19, 2012)

Well if hes your friend you shouldnt have to worry. make your own judgment your a big boy!


----------



## stoking (Nov 24, 2012)

A true friend isnt passing off pesticide. Thats your biggest worry and foe. If it dont have a musky smell, and instead smells like a moldy sock with frebreeze sprayed over it, steer clear.

You wont see anyone spraying anything to make it smell enhanced.

Lmao for the extra cheesy smell, I suppose he could sprinkled parmasean cheese on it, but it would burn like shit, and taste rancid.

The question is how close of a friend, and do you trust him? In reality I think you have little to worry on. White Widow will get you soaring, smoke light and easy take that time to enjoy. 
Peace.


----------



## ShadowMouseKiller (Nov 26, 2012)

If that dude is your friend, you should be good. Just remember, "a friend with weed, is a friend indeed!!!"


----------

